# Scotch-Brite "not for aquarium"



## bartoli

On a Scotch-Brite scrub sponge package, there is a small print saying "Not for aquarium use.":










A company typically tries to present its product as something that is good for everything. And yet there is this little statement that the product is NOT for aquarium use. Does anyone know the reason for such a warning?

Thanks.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi bartoli,

I bought a large package of Scotch- Brite pads from Costco about 6 months ago. They do not the "Stayfresh Technology" and no warning. I checked the website, it does not appear that all of the Scotch-Brite products have the "Stayfresh Technology".


----------



## reflexhunter

It might have something to do with the antibacterial material that they are using in the sponge, I use the green scrubbie pads in my hob filters don't remember seeing the warning on that box.

Went and looked and there it was, "not for use in aquariums" lol well i'm using them anyway!

btw what are you going to use them for?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi reflexhunter,

Scotch-Brite non-scratch = great algae cleaner for the glass!


----------



## reflexhunter

I use them for filters in my hobs', use the plastic pot scrubbies for algae scubber.


----------



## Nymsley

You got me curious and I had to ask them. Seattle_Aquarist is right about the "Stayfresh Technology". This is the statement from Scotch-Brite:



> The humectant (moisturizing agent), Magnesium chloride, found in both Scotch-Brite(TM) and O-Cel-O(TM) sponges and the anti-bacterial agent, Zinc pyrithione, are poisonous to fish. All packages provide warning: "Not for aquarium use."


Theres some doubt about the MgCl2 unless the sponge is super salty even with saltwater fish in mind.


----------



## bartoli

Thank you all for your replies.

After looking at the warning again, I noticed the following (right before the "Not for aquarium use." statement):

"In the green fiber is a highly effective scouring tool and is not recommended for cleaning glassware, plasticware, porcelain or highly polished surface."

Note that it said NOT for cleaning the above mentioned items. When I called 3M, the explanation was that it is not safe even on glass because the scrub pad is abrasive.



reflexhunter said:


> I use the green scrubbie pads in my hob filters don't remember seeing the warning on that box.
> 
> Went and looked and there it was, "not for use in aquariums" lol well i'm using them anyway!


3M also said that tiny particles in the scrub pad may be dislodged and ingested by fish. Thus, not safe for aquarium.

According to 3M, none of their home care products can be used in an aquarium, regardless of whether they have the "not for aquarium use" warning.


----------



## doubleott05

your tank will crash from the chemicles in it that keeps is from drying out. myin crashed in 2 days after cleaning the inside glass with one back in 2005. 
and the green side will scratch the glass


----------



## bartoli

Hi Elliot,



doubleott05 said:


> myin crashed in 2 days after cleaning the inside glass with one back in 2005.
> and the green side will scratch the glass


What exactly happened to your tank? Did all the fish just died all of a sudden? Or did they become sick and then died? What happened to the plants, if any? Were you able to salvage anything?

Also, what led you to believe that it was the Scotch-Brite and not something else? Must have been some investigative work!


----------



## JeremyAZ

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi reflexhunter,
> 
> Scotch-Brite non-scratch = great algae cleaner for the glass!


Yeah get the scour pad not the sponge. Works perfect and there are no chemicals added to prevent it from mildewing in the packaging.

http://www.scotch-brite.com/wps/por...0GT3_nid=RB57JFL0TNgs7XLWLFJB1BglL1TNXXC74Hbl


----------



## Tex Gal

I've used these for years - but not with the sponges. Maybe the antimicrobial is a new addition. They will scratch the glass if you press too hard.


----------



## UNV_Rasta

So no Scotch Brite in da tank, got it!!


----------



## JustLikeAPill

Yeah... removed my ADA sticker and scratched the glass when I used a green pad to remove the residue. It is deep, too... you really wouldn't expect it.


----------



## neilshieh

although using a dishwashing sponge seems practical its not, as stated above it scratches and has chemicals. also, the thing isn't very porous for filter media. you might want to buy the EP pond filters from this guy
http://myworld.ebay.com/giftsfrombarnoah/
i make my own filter stuff with those pads, they're cheap, aquarium safe, and ship fast. 
as for algae, i just take an expired credit card and use that.


----------



## spypet

for neutral gentle cleaning everything inside the tank,
I highly recommend an *Exfoliating Facial Sponge*.
they are dirt cheap in the makeup section of any 
major drugstore, last a long time, are easy to clean, 
and will remove most things without scratching stuff.
_however, I have not had first hand experience
using these on Acrylic tanks, so spot test it first. _


----------

